# How To Clean A Maf



## nero (Jul 21, 2006)

HOW DO U CLEAN A MASS AIR FLOW:dunno:


----------



## gtx510 (Aug 7, 2006)

CRC MAFS Cleaner










Their ad claimed a 10hp gain on a E46 M3 when they cleaned out the MAFS.
I noticed a smoother idle and slightly better acceleration on our E39 530i. 
Kragen sells it but I think it was cheaper at Pepboys.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/sub_care_clinic/3297276.html

http://theoildrop.server101.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=004963


----------



## Torquewrench (Mar 14, 2004)

NASIOC, which is a Subaru Impreza/WRX board, gives instructions on using isopropyl alcohol and q-tip.

"For the MAF sensor, use a gentle cleaning action with 100% isopropyl alcohol and a Q-tip. This may be added to the 30K or 60K major service or a week or so after servicing your aftermarket oiled air filter to ensure a clean MAF sensor."

from: http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=995498


----------

